# Australian living in Portugal on a PSS pension



## JillyP (Feb 15, 2018)

I am an Aussie living in Portugal with no Non habitual tax resident status on a government PSS pension - what part of that pension do I have to declare in Portugal? I pay taxes in Australia. Thanks


----------

